# thunar - HAL free, removable device



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2011)

It states, that it needs volman plugin, which I did installed and setup-ed in prefs, BUT when I insert optical media or USB in a side pane doesn't appear icon, which would grant mounting.
Docs state that FreeBSD users DON'T need HAL for this (only for advanced mounting features)

At OS level, is everything setup-ed, to allow mounting, as I CAN do it as a non-root user via terminal. (both USB stick and optical media)

My current workaround, is to setup *User Customizable Actions* on mountpoint folders and mount through right click menu.

Using 8.2 RC2

From official documentation


> Thunar supports removable media if it was built with support for HAL, *or if you are using FreeBSD*. Note however that on FreeBSD *6.0 or newer, it is suggested to use HAL rather than the native support provided by Thunar.*


Long time passed since 6.0 was released.
Does this mean dev silently dropped support for it?
Hell with HAL, I won't use it!
Even X.org announced, to drop it soon.


----------

